#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT (BHU) Varanasi placements 2012

## vipul_chaudhary

*IIT BHU placement Statistics 2012*
The Training & Placement Office, IIT (BHU) Varanasi facilitates the process of placement of students passing out from the Institute besides collaborating with leading organizations and institutes in setting up of internship and training program of students.

The placement season runs through the course of the year commencing the last week of July through to March. Pre-Placement Talks are also conducted in this regard as per mutual convenience. Job offers, dates of interviews, selection of candidates etc. are announced through the Training & Placement Office.

*Detailed placement Stats:*

*Branch*
*B. Tech.*
*IDD*
*M. Tech.*



*Students*
*Offers*
*Students*
*Offers*
*Students*
*Offers*

Ceramic Engineering
31
37
8
15
4


Chemical Engineering
70
96


34
17

Civil Engineering
44
47
13
12
30
17

Computer Engineering
50
59
11
14



Electrical Engineering
54
82
14
21
42
41

Electronics Engineering
61
71


44
34

Mechanical Engineering
62
106
10
16
39
21

Metallurgical Engineering
35
45
7
11
10
2

Mining Engineering
34
66
7
9
1


Pharmaceutical Engineering
22
20
7
13
31
11

Bio-Chemical Engineering


4
5
8
8

Bio-Medical Engineering


5
9
7
7

Material Science and Technology


7
11
9
1

Applied Chemistry


7
10



Applied Mathematics


10
9



Applied Physics


4
10



*Total*
*463*
*629*
*114*
*165*
*259*
*159*

*Grand Total*
*836*
*953*









  Similar Threads: IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IT-BHU Varanasi 2012 Admission, CutOff, Placements, Fee Structure, Ranking, Hostels IIT BHU-Varanasi b tech cutoff 2012

----------

